# North Myrtle Beach pier fishing outsider



## saltykorean (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello all,

I’ll be down in the NMB area June 1-8 and was wondering what the pier fishing was like. I normally fish piers in VA and am planning on bringing pin rigging gear and wanted to know what to expect. Any advice and info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Kings, cobia, big Spanish are possible. Might be a bit too early for the big Spanish. Cherry Grove has gotten a good number of kings. I don't know if Apache has gotten their first yet which is really weird. 

It has been unseasonably hot for the last 2 weeks and will continue. Stay hydrated if you're out there all day.


----------



## saltykorean (Feb 12, 2018)

I’ve heard some of the piers have a community bait tank. How does that work?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

saltykorean said:


> I’ve heard some of the piers have a community bait tank. How does that work?


It and the bait in it are there for everyone to use, but add some if you can. That's about it!


----------



## saltykorean (Feb 12, 2018)

Gotcha, appreciate the advice


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Just back from Myrtle Beach State Park. The state park pier is closed as of the 1st of June for structural repairs from last years storms as they told us. Surfside Pier was destroyed from the hurricane last year also. As of right now they do not have plans to rebuild. $$$$$$$ factor. Springmaid is under construction and will be complete in 2020. The only pier in the southern area is Garden City Pier. Very little action while I visited there. They do not allow King Fishing. Spanish stopped showing up the week before we went down. None were caught after that as talking to the fisherman there. I did not ask about Cherry Grove or Apache because we don't fish those piers. Too far away. Water the warmest it has been for us. Giving separate report of fishing there since this is about piers..
Kim:fishing:


----------

